# Welcome aboard!



## Texatdurango (Mar 7, 2008)

I just wanted to say it was actually Joe Judge, jjudge, who thought about creating this forum, I'm just the one who contacted Jeff and discussed it.

I think it will be a good place for us to discuss things that we encounter while breaking away from the norm.  Right now I'm excited about making some silver center bands and clips and started a thread where I HOPEFULLY will end up with some nice pieces.  If not, well, I've at least learned something.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 7, 2008)

Well dang.. I just post in that topic that I think it's a good idea and scroll down to find this!  Very nice!


----------



## Ligget (Mar 7, 2008)

I like this idea, hope it is a success!


----------



## Nickfff (Mar 7, 2008)

I am very excited about this as well! I am interested in learning more about kitless construction.

Thanks to whomever made this a reality so quickly!

Nick


----------



## Chuck Key (Mar 7, 2008)

Good work George and Joe Judge.  IAP needs this forum!  

I posted a kitless pen in penturners yesterday before this area was set up.  Are you able to move it down here?  A cap is near completion for that pen and I would like to continue that discussion in this area.

Chuckie


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chuck Key_
> 
> Good work George and Joe Judge.  IAP needs this forum!
> 
> ...


PM any moderator and ask them to move it.  That would be a great thread to have here because a lot of folks just participated in a tap and die buy and would love to see the threading you do on the metal lathe.


----------



## aurrida (Mar 7, 2008)

perfect timing, just about ready to embark on making semi kit pens using ebonite and closed end. one day may by my own fully crafted pen! have seen a few recently and love them. 

i hope its a great success and thanks.


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 7, 2008)

I am getting ready to order some of the clay. There are a number of choices and I am kind of confused as to which one would be best for making center bands. Do you have any suggestions and how much should I start with? I am hoping to make centerbands with names inlayed in them.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> I am getting ready to order some of the clay. There are a number of choices and I am kind of confused as to which one would be best for making center bands. Do you have any suggestions and how much should I start with? I am hoping to make centerbands with names inlayed in them.


Interesting, I called a local shop yesterday to see about having some rubber stamps made so I too could make custom impressions.  Small world huh!

My instructor steered me towards the PMC3 because of less shrinkage  and shorter firing times.  I would suggest calling Cool Tools (http://www.cooltools.us/category-s/33.htm) and chatting with them about the differences in the clay.  VERY, VERY nice and informative people.  I actually ordered some Art Clay, ACS650 and some PMC3 since the lady convinced me they were basically the same material, just sold under different brands and one is a bit cheaper.

I used a 9 gram bag of clay came in my class and I used 1/3 of it to make my first centerband so with that in mind, 9 grams should yield 3 centerbands and today I should find out how much an "average" clip uses.  Stay tuned!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 7, 2008)

Check out Rio Grande jewelers Supply, http://www.riogrande.com/ they were behind the development of PMC, My shop was given a sample to evaluate before they started marketing it, However Ahemmm being a purist and meal smith, I wasn't that impressed, Kind of like the fountain pen snobs feel about B2B slimlines  but it's come along way in the last 18 or so years sorta like  "well sonny, back in my day!!"[)]


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny, I was chatting with one of my pen customers, a jeweler.  He was showing me jewelry clay in a catalogue, quite expensive stuff, but it is gold or silver if you want clay.  Very low shrinkage rate, you push it in the mold then fire it I thinks.  Must be strong enough for a pen, since it's being used to make jewelry that looks like real gold.  Can't tell you the name, but I'm sure you can do some googling searches and find it.  It was too expensive for the need that I would have had for it, but not so bad for centerband quantities I'm sure.

Ok...I read some other threads now I'm eating my foot.  PMC....


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> 
> Hey Johnny, I was chatting with one of my pen customers, a jeweler.  He was showing me jewelry clay in a catalogue, quite expensive stuff, but it is gold or silver if you want clay.  Very low shrinkage rate, you push it in the mold then fire it I thinks.  Must be strong enough for a pen, since it's being used to make jewelry that looks like real gold.  Can't tell you the name, but I'm sure you can do some googling searches and find it.  It was too expensive for the need that I would have had for it, but not so bad for centerband quantities I'm sure.
> 
> Ok...I read some other threads now I'm eating my foot.  PMC....


I found a use for it, see my pen in the SYOP forum


----------

